# Install RH mirrors in shiplap



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Mark your holes and pre-drill. See what it is.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would not use those things even in DRYWALL.

I have seen too many rip out and fail. 

I would try to use a 1X4 anchored to the studs, hidden behind the mirror, then use real PANHEAD wood screws 1 " long to get a good anchor for the mirror.

It is heavier than you are guessing.


ED


----------



## karmasoft (Apr 4, 2020)

@Windows on Wash, and de-nagorg, thank you for the replies. Yes Windows, that was a good suggestion. I did that actually, and discovered that the depth was indeterminate. Then I reached out to the builder, and he told me they used engineered shiplap installed over drywall.

To de-nagorg's point, I have also seen those screw-in type of supports fail. I decided that toggle bolts were my best option. I used 1/8" x 2" which required a 3/8" hole size.

Here are some pictures of the work and finish.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

:clap::clap: Bravo :clap::clap:


ED


----------

